# You look like a Nazi, I keel you



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And here we go. Antifa (the LIberal darlings) are now trying to kill people for their haircuts. This is getting beyond ridiculous. Play time is over.



> Joshua Witt, 26, was getting out of his car at Steak 'n Shake in Sheridan, Colorado when a man ran over to him yelling, "Are you one of them neo-Nazis?"


Anti-Fascist Stabs Innocent Man Over 'Neo-Nazi' Haircut | Fox News Insider


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Isn't this like wanting to attack someone over skin color?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They can get away with that because they are so self righteous,and they say We are racist, they judge just by appearance, personally, I think they are a good example of insanity, there I go judging, but not by appearance, but by actions, how does one deal with this without becoming one of them?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My God, if a man attacked me with a knife in a parking lot I would be forced to defend myself using deadly force. He might die. I don't want that on my conscience.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You just can't make this shit up.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> My God, if a man attacked me with a knife in a parking lot I would be forced to defend myself using deadly force. He might die. I don't want that on my conscience.


My God, if a man attacked me with a knife in a parking lot I would be forced to defend myself using deadly force.

He might *not* die, . . . . 230 grain slugs from a .45 may not kill him, . . . but after the magazine is empty, . . . I doubt if he would ever want to bring another knife to a gun fight.

I don't want that on my conscience, . . . that I wounded him so bad that he had to find a safe space, . . . hug his teddy, . . . and drink some green tea.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep, it would be a righteous BANG FLOP.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't understand the beard and shaved sides of the head look.
Maybe he stabbed him because that looks stupid.

I kid.
The thug should have been dropped, with prejudice. (get it?)
But I don't expect many hipster man-boys to be carrying a means of self-defense, so I guess the thug felt safe enough in his action.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the way they are attacking anything right & conservative - I'm very surprised more middle aged & older protesters that are there for left wing issues haven't been mistakenly attacked - these violent ones aren't exactly the smartest bananas in the bunch and most just see something that isn't THEM ....


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> the way they are attacking anything right & conservative - I'm very surprised more middle aged & older protesters that are there for left wing issues haven't been mistakenly attacked - these violent ones aren't exactly the smartest bananas in the bunch and most just see something that isn't THEM ....


Video of Elder Abuse by Antifa would get Zero Traction in MSM .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was told by my doctor to be clean shaven. Maybe I'll do my dome while I'm at it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> My God, if a man attacked me with a knife in a parking lot I would be forced to defend myself using deadly force. He might die. I don't want that on my conscience.


You don't worry about anything during the attack, only getting rounds off fast enough.
Even worse when the are two of them, you just react, then you come apart afterward.

I think the guy should have gotten three rounds(9, 40, 45, 357) in the lower part of the stomach.
I have been so busy the last 4 months that my hair has grown out to about 5 inches, i'm safe.
I think I will leave it that way, long hair and old, they won't bother me, but the muggers will :vs_no_no_no:.
Come to think of it, I will get a lizzy Pocahontas bumper sticker, the bitch is from here.
I know i will be safer from the right than if I had a Donald sticker.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> And here we go. Antifa (the LIberal darlings) are now trying to kill people for their haircuts. This is getting beyond ridiculous. Play time is over.
> 
> Anti-Fascist Stabs Innocent Man Over 'Neo-Nazi' Haircut | Fox News Insider


Didn't Little Kim make an edict about haircuts some hears ago?
So I guess Antifa is like North Korea.


----------

